# Farmall Super A



## Colbyraper1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello all new to the fourm hope to learn a lot here. The main thing I need to learn is i recently bought a 1951 Super A. I came across the deal and couldn't turn it down. The tractor runs great has been converted to 12v and I thought it would be a good project to keep me busy. i will be taking the restoration slowly as you will see in photos little parts like lights im not worried about right now I would just like to get all parts to complete the tractor then I'll worry about dressing it all up. If anyone could give me some help on what I am missing from my hydraulics for behind the front tires. if all someone can offer is a proper name for the parts I need would be a big help in my search. Thanks in advance. Colby Raper


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd start by looking at the parts diagram here: http://www.messicks.com/CAS/54057.aspx


Should give you a breakdown of the parts on the tractor. My dad learned to drive a tractor on a Farmall A tractor back in the early '50s and I've been wanting to get one to restore with him for old time's sake.


----------

